# Kmail und Kopete sollen umziehen



## voelzi (24. August 2004)

Hallo

Ich möchte Kopete und Kmail von einem Suse 9.0 auf ein Suse 9.1-System umziehen lassen. Dabei sollen alle Inhalte (Adressen, E-Mails usw.) erhalten bleiben.
Welche Dateien/Verzeichnisse muss  ich kopieren?

Gruß
voelzi


----------



## hulmel (24. August 2004)

Schau mal unter ~/.kde/share/[apps|config] nach.
Und natürlich ~/Mail.


----------

